# Myspace



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all!

I have recently knuckled down and built myself a "myspace" website. Since then, I've spotted one or two links to other TTF members' myspace sites. 

I thought about it and was thinking how neat it would be to connect 'out there' as well as on here: If anyone has a myspace, and is interested in poking into other TTF members lives a little bit more, please post your links here.



Mine is:

www.myspace.com/inpersuitofagoodbook 

Happy surfing!
Fir-


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I added you so I'll see you around soon.

Click here for mine.


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, myspace, almost as horribly addicting as facebook. I've found that it's nigh impossible to have an active social life in college without the latter. 

But if any of you Tolkien lovers would like to see the man behind these tamed electrons, go right ahead. www.myspace.com/jaberg


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool I added you and I like your song that you have currently.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 15, 2007)

CURSE YOU ALL TO THE BLACK PITS!!! MYSPACE IS THE WORK OF MORGOTH!!!

You see, I hate myspace. There is no point. With msn, phone, email, person, letter etc, there is no need. Wow, a picture of me and a song I like. I couldn't just show you in person.

So, I beg you all, fight the evil that is myspace. Don't use it.


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 15, 2007)

Maji - Oh yeah, that's a great tune from a great album, but it won't last long. I change my profile song almost daily. It's pretty much the Jaberg mood ring.

Nold - C'mon buddy! It serves it's purpose. I mean, I've gotten in touch with people whose msns, phones, e-mails, potentially blackmailing photos, and addresses I've lost. 

And let's face it. Do I honestly have the right to keep _*this* _ruggedly handsome mug away from the internet community? I think not! 

Edit:

Maji - Never heard of that group before, but that song is pretty schway as well. Keep up the work of propagating good music on myspace, not that Justin Timberlake junk.

Second edit:

Wow, didn't realize the censors were so broad here, I just have the c euphimisem for dung censored, eeks!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 15, 2007)

@ NR:

Dude, we respect you feelings, but if you don't like it, this thread is no place for you to be. 

Leave us to our horrible addictions!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> @ NR:
> 
> Dude, we respect you feelings, but if you don't like it, this thread is no place for you to be.
> 
> Leave us to our horrible addictions!


 
I know, but I had to say my piece. I have my right. After all, it usually gets boring without someone to yell at.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 16, 2007)

I really only got myspace because me friends kinda made me. Its good in the hols when you might want to say something to some one. Or it is also good if you dont have peoples emails but you do have their myspace page.


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 16, 2007)

Or if you want to see if you can somehow put your friends in a numerical order and see who feels the most shafted. That's what I hate most about the myspace.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 16, 2007)

1>www.myspace.com/pennken2009

2>send me a message sayin u sent one because i get all those idiot models and nudie webcam invites and i usually dont pay attention and like deny all requests. Maji and Jebung(or whatever it is lol) i sent you two requests. Farawyn, I believe you and I have already formally myspaced...


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I didnt have anything from you but I'm not on my computer so it might just be the computer. I sent you a friends request though just so you know.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 1, 2007)

Bebo is much better than Myspace.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 2, 2007)

Everything is better than MySpace, except for the following:

Becoming a member of MySpace
Bebo
Becoming a member of Bebo
Getting invites to join people on MySpace or Bebo
The Tom guy who created MySpace
Whoever created Bebo
All other things like MySpace and Bebo


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 2, 2007)

You really dont like myspace do you NR? Ahh well... I dont use it much. Yes I log on every day but usually only for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 2, 2007)

Firawyn said:


> ...I have recently knuckled down and built myself a "myspace" website.



I took a look. Outside of your really pretty face, it's utter chaos, I don't understand any of it (nor want to, at my age). I can see NR's point...evil, evil! 

Barley


----------



## Halasían (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anybody noticed MySpace has tried to re-invent itself again? No... didn't think so.


----------

